# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  طريقة عمل همبرجر

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

أقدم لكم طريقة عمل خبز الهمبرجر، مثل خبز المخابز إن لم 

يكن أفضل وهنا أضع لكم طريقة عمل همبرجر اللحم ، وهمبرجر الدجاج لحشو الخبز 


المقادير:

6 كاسات دقيق 

ملعقتين كبيرتين خميرة بيرة السريعة

كأس سكر

بيضتان

كأسان حليب

نصف كأس زيت 

لدهن السطح :سمسم ، بيضة 

الطريقة :

* تُخلط الخميرة والبيضة والزيت ثم يُضاف كأس حليب ويخلط الى ان يذوب السكر

* يُضاف الدقيق ثم يُعجن ببقية الحليب الى أن تتكون عجينة ليست لينة كثير 

* تغلف العجينة وتترك لمدة خمس ساعات 

* تقطع العجينة دوائر وتُشكل على هيئة شريك صغير " خبز برقر" ثم يُصف في صينية مدهونة متباعدة

* تُدهن الدوائر بالبيض وتُرش بالسمسم وتترك لمدة ساعتين الى 3 ساعات الى ان يتضاعف حجمها جيدااا

* تُخبز في فرن ساخن لمدة 6 دقائق تقريبا 

ملاحظ :

يُمكن أن يُعجن الخُبز بالليل ويُشكل دوائر من اليوم التالي .

طريقة عمل صوص البرقر : ربع كأس مايونيز يُفضل قليل الدسم ، ربع كأس كتشب ، ملعقة صغيرةماسترد ، ملعقة صغيرة سكر ،ربع ملعقة صغيرة ملح ، ربع ملعقة صغيرة خل ، بصلة صغيرة بيضاء مفرومة ناعم جداا
الطريقة تخلط المقادير مع بعضها وتوضع مع البرقر 

الطريقة بالصور 

تُخلط الزيت والبيضة والسكر و الخميرة ثم يُضاف كأس من الحليب ويقلب الى ان يذوب السكر ويُضاف الدقيق وبقية الحليب وتُعجن 







الى ان تتكون عجينة ليست لينة كما هي موضح بالصورة 



العجينة بعد مرور 5 ساعات



تُكور وتوضع بصينية مدهونة متباعدة 

 


يُدهن سطح الخبز بالبيض ويُرش بالسمسم ويترك ليخمر ساعتين الى ثلاث ساعات



تُخبز في فرن ساخن لمدة 6 دقائق تقريبا 


وهذا شكل خبز البرقر النهائي 





لعمل برقر لحم ، لحمة مفرومة ، بقدونس ، ثوم ، بصل 


برقر الدجاج ،شرائح من صدر الدجاج 
يُخلط البصل والثوم والبقدونس بالخلاط الى ان ينعم ويخلط مع اللحمة المفرومة والملح والبهارات المشكلة وتشكل أقراص وتُحمر




برجر الدجاج ، تُغمر شرائح الدجاج بمخلوط حليب وبيضة واحدة 

وثوم جاف ناعم وملح ثم تُغلف بالدقيق ، ثم بالحليب مرة أخرى ثم بالبقسماط 



توضع في صاج للتحمير وتُقلى الى ان تحمر قليلا وتُصفى 



وهذا الشكل النهائي لبرقر اللحم والدجاج 
تُحشى بالخس والطماطم والبصل الأبيض وشرائح جبن الشدر والمخلل وأيضا الصوص الخاص به 








منقول
تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

تسلمي يالغاليه ع الطرح 
ننتظر جديدك

تحياااتي عاشقة الوهم

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تسلمي دموعة على الوصفه*
*الله يعطيش العافيه*
*ربي ما يحرمنا من جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تسلمي غلآتوو ع الطرح ،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عافيه ،،*

*لاعدمنآك يآرب ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يسلمووو حبايبي على التواصل الطيب
لاخلا ولاعدم منكم

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياسلام لذيذ
ربي يعطيك العافيه
على هيك طبق 
موفقه خيتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مشكوره غناتي على الطله الحلوووه
موفقه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

روووووووووووووووووعه بجد والله
بس شغله في التخمييييير 
وعجبتني طريقة برجر الدجاج راااائعه
احس الشغل وااايد مرتب ونظيييف لأنه في البيت 
احسن لنا من اكل هالمطااعم والله
موفقة غلاتي 
مشكووووووورة ع وصفاتك اللزيزة

----------


## شوق المحبة

وااااو ،، ماش ـاء الله ..


كتير رآيقه هالوووص ــفه ..


مـ ش ـكووره ح ـبووبه على هيك طرح ش ـهي ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

يعطيك العافية 

على الوصفه 

ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمتي بخير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مشكورين غناتي على هيك طله
 لاخلا ولاعدم منكم يالغلااا

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اشكركـ عزيزتي ..

على هذه الوصفة اللذيذه

باركـ اللهـ فيك ,

ولا حرمنا من وهجـ اطلالتكـ هذهـ .. 

بإنتظار جديد ك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مشكوره يالغلااا على هيك طله
لاخلا ولاعدم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يمممممممممممي 

يسلموووووووو ع التحسيرررر 

لاعدمناكم 

موفقين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مشكوره غناتي على الطله الحلووه
 لاخلا ولاعدم منك

----------

